# How Long Did It Take Tor You To Get Sub-10?



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Im just cerious. It took me 1 1/2 years.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 9, 2017)

Sub-10 single or globally sub-10?


----------



## Malkom (Jul 9, 2017)

turtwig said:


> Sub-10 single or globally sub-10?


most likely global, singles are very luckdependent and asking someone how long it took them to get lucky is pretty stupid.


----------



## turtwig (Jul 9, 2017)

Malkom said:


> most likely global, singles are very luckdependent and asking someone how long it took them to get lucky is pretty stupid.



That's what I thought, but Competition Cuber says that he's sub-10 and his competition results are not close to sub-10, so that was the second most likely possibility.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 9, 2017)

turtwig said:


> That's what I thought, but Competition Cuber says that he's sub-10 and his competition results are not close to sub-10, so that was the second most likely possibility.


His results in the forum race thread are pretty close to sub10


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 9, 2017)

turtwig said:


> Sub-10 single or globally sub-10?


What you average at home.


Malkom said:


> His results in the forum race thread are pretty close to sub10


Check out what I average on @JustinTimeCuber's thread. My last average was 9.4


turtwig said:


> That's what I thought, but Competition Cuber says that he's sub-10 and his competition results are not close to sub-10, so that was the second most likely possibility.


I've had a really fast improvement rate these days.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2017)

I have been cubing for over 3 years and I'm not sub 10 yet. Based on my improvement on 3x3 it would take like 20 more years (JK it would probably be a few more if I actually practice 3x3 regularly.)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 10, 2017)

FOR ANY OF YOU WHO DON'T BELIEVE I'M SUB-10 BECAUSE OF MY FAILED COMPETITION RESULTS:


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 10, 2017)

Took me a year and 8 months


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 10, 2017)

6 years of cubing barely sub 15 globally.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 10, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Im just cerious. It took me 1 1/2 years.


As my great-grandmother used to say, if you can't get sub-10 within a year then you are no good for cubing and you better pursue a career as a cheese maker or as a cutler.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 10, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> As my great-grandmother used to say, if you can't get sub-10 within a year then you are no good for cubing and you better pursue a career as a cheese maker or as a cutler.


That may be true if you only practice 3x3 but in general I don't think it's enough time to get sub10


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been cubing for over 5 years and average around 11. I'd imagine I could get sub-10 within 1 or 2 years.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 10, 2017)

Taken me about 3 years of speedcubing to get to 10.5. 4 years cubing total


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been solving for 7 years and I'm still slow. Averaging around 18 seconds. But also cubing hasn't been a priority in my life. Most of my "cubing time" has been devoted to organizing and planning competitions rather than solving. Which honestly, I'm totally ok with.
If you look at the graph below you can see how quickly I progress from just learning to solve at around a minute to getting to 20ish seconds. Happened very fast, in a matter of a couple months. But the progress levels off. And this will be different for each person to some degree. I think reaching sub 15 for sure and possibly sub-10 is possible for anyone but the amount of time devoted plays a larger factor than the overall time.


----------



## PRASANNAM (Dec 14, 2020)

YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE THIS BUT I DID IT TODAY IN 2 MONTHS AND 12 DAYS. IM NOT KIDDING. HERE IT IS I BOUGHT MY FIRST CUBE ON OCTOBER 9AND AS U SEE I MADE THE RECORD TODAY AT 14TH DECEMBER 2020. IDK IF I SHOULD GET A WR FOR THIS. I HOPEU CAN SEE THE PICS .


----------



## Eamon (Dec 14, 2020)

sub 25 to sub 8.5 only took me 5 months lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 14, 2020)

PRASANNAM said:


> YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE THIS BUT I DID IT TODAY IN 2 MONTHS AND 12 DAYS. IM NOT KIDDING. HERE IT IS I BOUGHT MY FIRST CUBE ON OCTOBER 9View attachment 14247View attachment 14248AND AS U SEE I MADE THE RECORD TODAY AT 14TH DECEMBER 2020. IDK IF I SHOULD GET A WR FOR THIS. I HOPEU CAN SEE THE PICS .


Ok you got lucky. But you aren't AVERAGING sub-10.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 14, 2020)

14 years and counting. I'll let you guys know when I'm sub 10. Probably around 2040 or so.


----------



## PRASANNAM (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Ok you got lucky. But you aren't AVERAGING sub-10.


I mean I still have a sub 15 ao5 and all opportunities are formed by luck but only the skillful once grasp it.


----------



## PRASANNAM (Dec 15, 2020)

Eamon said:


> sub 25 to sub 8.5 only took me 5 months lol


Good job but it only took me 2 months to do it.. but good job


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

From when I was born, 14 years and counting. From when I started cubing 4 or 5 years and counting.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

PRASANNAM said:


> Good job but it only took me 2 months to do it.. but good job


cool, insane speed


----------



## PRASANNAM (Dec 15, 2020)

Eamon said:


> cool, insane speed


thank you


----------



## PRASANNAM (Dec 15, 2020)

Eamon said:


> cool, insane speed


i have a post just on the first page of this thread


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

PRASANNAM said:


> i have a post just on the first page of this thread


you are talking about single, i am talking about average


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

I started cubing in February. I didn't know how to solve a cube in February (well, I forgot)

Now I average sub 12, and I get sub 10 singles once every 20-30 solves or so.

Ten months


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

I am still not sub-10 in 3BLD execution, r' U2 F' E2 F U F E2 F' U r .

On a serious note, I am global 10.5 using CFOP and global 11 using Roux. So close to sub-10, but still a lot of grinding left to do.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I am still not sub-10 in 3BLD execution, r' U2 F' E2 F U F E2 F' U r .
> 
> On a serious note, I am global 10.5 using CFOP and global 11 using Roux. So close to sub-10, but still a lot of grinding left to do.


I would be seriously impressed if your 3BLD exec was sub 10. The best solvers get like 12 exec as far as I know.
EDIT: I'm prob wrong.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

400 years (predicted time at my current rate)


----------



## nico_german_cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

PRASANNAM said:


> YOU MAY NOT BELIEVE THIS BUT I DID IT TODAY IN 2 MONTHS AND 12 DAYS. IM NOT KIDDING. HERE IT IS I BOUGHT MY FIRST CUBE ON OCTOBER 9View attachment 14247View attachment 14248AND AS U SEE I MADE THE RECORD TODAY AT 14TH DECEMBER 2020. IDK IF I SHOULD GET A WR FOR THIS. I HOPEU CAN SEE THE PICS .


It's literally luck based. And we are talking about average


----------

